# Cambio de potenciometros en consola



## mariano22 (Nov 9, 2009)

hola gente!

un amigo mio... tiene una consola mezcladora estereofonica (M-A 5000...dice en la base) que es relativamente vieja... pero funciona de 10!..


tiene 4 canales seleccionables, para 4 microfonos o 2 fono y 2 auxiliares...que son estereo...
Tiene un ecualizador de master con graves, medios y agudos.
posee el PFL (con sensor-touch) que es el comando que permite escuchar un determinado o serie de canales a la vez por los audífonos.
tiene un vúmetro de 5 leds por cada salida del estereo (left y Right)
Pan-Pot o balance solo para los 2 auxiliares.
Selector de salida mono o estereo como a su vez de Normal o Inverso.
El volumen se salida del master... son 2 potenciemetros...osea... los 2 volumenes separados... por un lado el Right y por el otro el Left.
Ademas de la salida al amplificador, tiene 2 salidas para grabacion que se pueden elegir planas o ecualizadas, al igual que el master.
Aca viene el asunto... todos los potenciometros, menos los 2 del Pan-Pot, son deslizables( las 4 lineas, los 2 de master, los 3 de ecualizador y el de volumen de audifono)... De estos 10 potenciometros, 4 tiene rotas las perillas... osea... practicamente casi ni se pueden mover... el resto si... pero TODOS PERO TODOS ESTAN TAN VIEJOS QUE ESTAN MUY DUROS...

Hipotesis para resolver este problema: 

Se pueden comprar potenciometros nuevos y cambiarlos sin problema?
La calidad seria la misma? ya que dia tras dia los materiales vienen mas truchos
Son muy dificiles de cambiar?
Necesitaria que me contesten estas preguntas ya que estoy por ver si lo ago o no...

Vos si estarias de mi lado.. que harias?

un saludo!

PD: aclaro que el unico potenciometro que no se puede mover bien con los dedos es el del volumen del auricular, para este necesito una lapicera. El resto se pueden mover pero son muy incomodos y estan por partirse...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 10, 2009)

mariano22 dijo:


> ....Hipotesis para resolver este problema:
> [*]Se pueden comprar potenciometros nuevos y cambiarlos sin problema?


Si


> [*]La calidad seria la misma? ya que dia tras dia los materiales vienen mas truchos


Definitivamente NO será la misma calidad.
Los potenciómetros lineales vienen con ruido de fábrica.
*Aclaro:* los que se consiguen en Argentina.


> [*]Son muy dificiles de cambiar?


No mucho, siempre que tengas algo de experiencia en desarme y soldadura.


> Necesitaria que me contesten estas preguntas ya que estoy por ver si lo ago o no.......


Mete mano, pero quédate los potenciómetros "Viejos" por si los nuevos andan peor que estos.

Sugerencia: Proba cambiar 1 solo a ver como funciona (Ruidos)


----------



## mariano22 (Nov 10, 2009)

muchisimas gracias fogonazo! che y lo potes son cualquiera o tienen que ser logarítmicos?

saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2009)

No importa si consigues lineales o logarítmicos, trata de buscar "buena calidad"
Si consigues logarítmicos, se cambian y "Listo"
Si consigues lineales se reforman para que tengan una variación logarítmica agregando una resistencia por potenciómetro.


----------



## damian2009 (Nov 17, 2009)

> No importa si consigues lineales o logarítmicos, trata de buscar "buena calidad"
> Si consigues logarítmicos, se cambian y "Listo"
> Si consigues lineales se reforman para que tengan una variación logarítmica agregando una resistencia por potenciómetro.


Como es eso de agregarle una resistencia fogonazo??? Yo consigo unos potenciometros bourns de carbon pero son mono y me gustaria saber como tengo que hacer para ponerlos en estereo. Conviene comprar de esta marca?? por lo que tengo entendido esta marca es dentro de todo mas confiable dentro de lo que a potenciometros de carbon se refiere.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 17, 2009)

A leer Damián: http://www.geofex.com/article_folders/potsecrets/potscret.htm

Con eso pasás de un lineal a un logarítmico, o a cualquier otra respuesta que se te ocurra.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2009)

damian2009 dijo:


> Como es eso de agregarle una resistencia ???


Eso te lo aclaro "Cacho"


> Yo consigo unos potenciometros bourns de carbon pero son mono y me gustaria saber como tengo que hacer para ponerlos en estereo.


Que yo sepa no tienes forma de convertir un potenciómetro simple a doble, salvo pegando 2 simples, cosa que sería una* "Chapuza"*
Compra potenciómetros dobles que será lo mas fácil.


----------



## damian2009 (Nov 18, 2009)

> Que yo sepa no tienes forma de convertir un potenciómetro simple a doble, salvo pegando 2 simples, cosa que sería una* "Chapuza"*
> Compra potenciómetros dobles que será lo mas fácil.


Ok Fogonazo... y que marca de potenciometros dobles me recomendas?? Porque no quiero comprar cualquier potenciometro generico que meta ruido en la señal.

Saludos!!!


----------

